# Trivia 8/6



## luckytrim (Aug 6, 2019)

trivia 8/6
DID YOU KNOW...


1. Which substance is extracted from sheep's  wool?
  a. - Tallow
  b. - Paraffin
  c. - Lanolin
  d. - Ambergris
2. Complete this Elvis lyric ;
"Let Me Be Your _____  ____ ..."
3. It's time for breakfast; you have a craving for eggs, but  you don't want 
to risk getting raw egg on your clothes. How could you prepare  them to avoid 
this?
4. Who is Hamlet's best friend?
5. Five of the Fifty border on Nevada ; List  them...
6. In 'The Outline of History', H.G. Wells described this  possession as 
follows: "Misty it is still, glowing through clouds of dust  and reek. The 
door is not half open. Our world today is only in its  beginning ..." What 
was Wells referring to?
  a. - The Sun
  b. - Liberty
  c. - Technology
  d. - Knowledge
7. What people gave us two of the world's favorite flavors,  chocolate and 
vanilla?
8. Mimosas have been called the socially acceptable way to  start drinking 
alcohol at breakfast. After what is the mimosa cocktail  named?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Richard Gere’s middle name is Tiffany.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. Teddy Bear
3. Hard Boiled
4. Horatio
5. California, Oregon, Idaho, Utah and Arizona
6. - d
7. the Aztecs
8. a Flower

TRUTH !!
Richard Tiffany Gere was born on August 31, 1949 in  Philadelphia,
Pennsylvania. He became well known after his sexy performance  in "American
Gigolo", in 1980. Gere is a human rights advocate and  co-founder of the
Tibet House. He is a practicing Buddhist.


----------

